# Getting Married in Sharm - Already Resident



## Gemma kamel (Dec 20, 2015)

Hi there , I currently live in Sharm el sheikh and have done so with my partner for 2 years now and we decided to marry but I can't seem to find any information on what documents I would need from the UK if I've never been married before its all very confusing ... My friend said I would have to make a statuary declaration in the embassy and a cni paper don't even know what this is ??? Help .... 

Many thanks in advance


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

I've moved this post into a thread of its own - it was not relevant to the "Christmas in Cairo" thread and this way you hopefully will get the advice you're looking for.


----------

